
SQL Server 2017 for Linux (and Windows) goes live - xxkylexx
https://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2017/09/microsoft-ignite-2017-azure-sql/
======
BrentOzar
It's not clear from this post, but the official release date looks like Oct 2
based on:
[https://blogs.technet.microsoft.com/dataplatforminsider/2017...](https://blogs.technet.microsoft.com/dataplatforminsider/2017/09/25/sql-
server-2017-and-red-hat-enterprise-linux-offer/)

~~~
xxkylexx
Yea, looks like the article is just wrong. Thanks for clarifying Brent!

